# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > صدى الملاعب >  قطر تقود المصالحة بين الرياضة المصرية والجزائرية

## الحصن نيوز

تصالح رئيس الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم سمير زاهر مع نظيره الجزائري محمد الروراة بعد خلاف دام بينهما أكثر من عام عقب ما خلفته أزمة التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة إلى مونديال كأس العالم 2010.




وقاد مبادرة الصلح بين الرئيسين الشقيقين المصري و الجزائري رئيس الاتحاد الآسيوي لكرة القدم القطري محمد بن همام ومعه الشيخ حمد بن خليفة آل ثاني، رئيس الاتحاد القطري لكرة القدم.


ورحبت الجماهير العربية -وخاصة المصرية والجزائرية- بمبادرة الصلح التي تبنتها دولة قطر بعد وقوف مصر بجانب قطر في التصويت على اختيارها لاستضافة مونديال 2022، وخوض المنتخب المصري مباراة ودية مع نظيره القطري في الدوحة، لتجمع رئيس الاتحاد المصري بنظيره الجزائري برعاية محمد بن همام الذي بذل جهدا كبيرا لرأب الصدع بين الاثنين. 

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

